# Homemade dog food?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of excellent advice on feeding a balanced home prepared diet here: DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

There are better commercial foods out there than Pedigree, Eukanuba, and Science Diet. This site has very good ingredients analysis.

I feed mine a mix of excellent quality kibble (Orijen), mixed with excellent quality wet food (Forthglade), plus some homemade/scraps, plus some raw, and he's thriving.

I'd experiment. Your dog will enjoy it!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

Many people here feed raw, I'm not quite brave enough to take that step but I have been cooking my own do, (and cat), food for the past 5 years. Although there are some commercial foods that are not bad, most of what you find is really scarry stuff. I often walk with others that have small dogs and am shocked at the HUGE amount of poo they put out. All that useless undigestable junk/filler, those poor dogs are living on chemical vitamins. I feel great that my mini has such a tiny bit of poo, the homemade food is nutritious and digestable. Please read up the dog food analysis site, dogs are worth good food.


----------

